# Johari - April 2011 – April 24, 2012



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The girls had been pinkie producers for their snakes...it seems the blue hooded gal was older and filled out a bit more, but she was still teeny at 206 grams. Her beige and white friend was teeny, skinny and just seems like her growth has been stunted from being bred back to back as a baby. She was only 161 grams. The beige hoodie was defensive biting and nipping as we were trying to get her out, but once I got her upstairs, and gave him some kisses and cuddles, she hasn't nipped or even thought of it since. The "bad mother" blue hoodie was very soft and very sweet, and just wanted to be loved. I named her Johari, which was Swahili for “jewel” and she was.




























Right away I discovered what a doll she was…she was here 1 day and I would reach into the cage, and she would run over and hunker down for pats.










Johari and Naira were both taken in for their e-spays as they had been gaining weight, but sadly we lost Naira after she was prepped but before the surgery. Johari did just fine during hers and she had been pregnant so the timing was good.

She recovered from her spay and her sister’s loss and her real personality came out. This girl was amazing! She cuddled, played, took care of others, she really was a doll.










Johari and Loki moved in with Medici, and Galileo 2 older boys, and then Rufus joined them a bit later on. They were such a happy family. 

April 7, 2012 – typical Johari, bounce, run, play, climb…be very happy. 










Fast forward a week, I come home from a visit to my Mom’s to Johari with a severe head tilt and really not feeling well. I treated the inner ear infection, but something wasn’t right, then I found the lump under her ear, and behind her jaw, and under her jawline. I ended up misaligning her jaw/teeth. The last week of her life was pretty good she thought. She became a coddled bed rat, and really loved it. Sadly it grew very fast until I was just keeping the pain at bay.



























I am upset, and angry…I was meant to save this girl from a terrible life, I lose her sister right away so how can I lose Johari to this terrible thing at only ONE year of age?

Another testament to what BYB’s and mill breeding is doing to our wonderful rats…taking them from us when their life has barely started.

Yesterday morning, she looks so bright still…sigh. Naira must’ve been calling her to come so I had to let her go.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm very sad to hear about your loss. She was young, but at least you gave her love toward the end of her life. May she rest in peace.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful little girl, and she had a wonderful life with you <3 RIP Johari and Naira


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry I cried reading that  she was beautiful and very loved by you. It wast your fault you did the best you could and she knew you loved her very much!


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

This made me tear up  poor little girl. She was very lucky to come live with you for the rest of her time though. She sounds like a wonderful ratty. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

